
Chemistry of Fireworks - xook
https://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/education/students/highschool/chemistryclubs/activities/fireworks.html
======
tyingq
Sparkler bombs are pretty interesting in this space. Potassium nitrate or
potassium chlorate both have the potential for lots of power and dangerous
outcomes.

------
tumidpandora
Loved the fireworks in a bottle and black snakes projects for my little ones.
Thanks!

